# need a second oppinion



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You could sand/paint the vanity but the top still won't go great with the rest.


----------



## sansari (May 26, 2017)

The reason I suggested painting the bathtub is it is a bit scratchy, and I am gona sell the house. I also do not have a tool for removing tiles, or the skill to put new tiles. I think returning the vanity and getting something cheaper is my only option. The other nice thing about this vanity is that it fits the area I have, but looks like I have to put new vinyl flooring anyhow. If I could find the tool to remove the grout on the cheap, I would attempt the project. The last time I put grout, I messed up a bit but I think this time I'll do better. My other projects have gone fairly well; I asked for contractor help when I needed and I saved some green too. I also found a bunch of cool tools as a State Sale; there were two rechargeable tools for removing grouts but they did not work:-(


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If the vanity was a real bargain and you don't want to paint it you could find some one that could spray it.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The color isn't going to make or break the sale. Anyone who buys the house is going to replace everything anyway.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

What caught my eye and first thought when I walked in to that bathroom was the caulk job on the base of the toilet. Wow, I wonder what kind of leak that is holding back, that I will have to fix if I buy this house ? Rotted floor maybe under it ?


----------



## sansari (May 26, 2017)

Thanks. I am addressing that. Fortunately that was not for preventing a leak; rather my lack of skill.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

sansari said:


> Thanks. I am addressing that. Fortunately that was not for preventing a leak; rather my lack of skill.


Once your old caulk is removed. 

Get some light stick 3/4 in. wide painters tape. Run it around the very bottom of the toilet. You do not want caulk on your toilet. Run the same tape on the floor around the toilet allowing just enough space for the amount of caulk you want to show once the tape is removed.

Pump in enough caulk to leave a bead a 1/4 in. maybe higher than the tiles and wet your finger. With paper towel in hand, place your wet finger in the caulk and while slightly pressing down and pull your hand towards you making a slight "tunnel" in the caulk. Clean finger on paper towels. 

Try to get a very slight little trench of caulk around the toilet, not a bulge. If you finish and see holes. shoot some more caulk, wet finger pull it down to blend in. Pull the blue tape off while the caulk is still damp, pulling it back on itself, rather than pulling straight up on it. 

Takes some practice. If it does not look good when done to you, just wet a rag and wipe it out and start over. Much easier than waiting to dry and taking it out. Good Luck. JMO 


P.S. > If your toilet is on a wood floor. Leave a space in the caulk bead at the base of the toilet in the back of it against the wall., one inch wide. This is just in the event of the wax ring seal ever leaking, you will see the water come out on the floor, showing you the ring is leaking.

Otherwise it will leak while being trapped inside the totally sealed caulk job and rot out the wood floor it is sitting on. Then, one day someone sits down on the toilet hard, and they end up in the basement or crawlspace not knowing what just happened or where the toilet paper is.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I do not know how difficult it is to paint the bathtub


Somehow I missed that. DIY tub refinishing is sketchy at best. It's rare for a diyer to do ALL the prep! that and unless the coating is sprayed usually results in an unsatisfactory job. Tub refinishing is normally best left to a pro - one that specializes in tub refinishing.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Is this a flip?


----------



## sansari (May 26, 2017)

No the house is not a flip; I used to rent it and now I need to money. I thought it would not make sense to do some of the upgrades and I was lazy and intimidated by doing handy work. All that is changed now; I love the work but I don't have the time to learn everything. Thanks to everyone's advice; I read every comment. Someone mentioned the buyer would replace everything, but I still have to do some of these things anyway otherwise some buyers use it as bargaining point. You can not please everyone and I know there is a buyer who loves the house for features other houses do not have and I have priced it very reasonably. I want to make this house as good as I can by doing the projects with high impact and financial return. 
What do you think about installing the vanity, painting the walls a color which matches it, and putting up a shower curtain that matches the color as well? I am not trying to hide anything; just making it presentable and give the buyer the option to change the tub and tile in their own time and budget. 
Frankly I am still leaning towards returning it, and just buying something inexpensive in white.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I was the person who said that the buyer would replace everything & my opinion hasn't changed since yesterday. How much of a reduction in price can a buyer request because the color doesn't match?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I think you can use the vanity if you add in some other white stuff, like some white towels, a white shower curtain, white bathroom carpet, etc. Make the color theme of the bathroom beige and white.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't forget some white lightning & a white tornado (stronger than dirt)


----------



## sansari (May 26, 2017)

ChuckF. said:


> I think you can use the vanity if you add in some other white stuff, like some white towels, a white shower curtain, white bathroom carpet, etc. Make the color theme of the bathroom beige and white.


Do you really think so? I would gladly add the items above as I would have had to add it any way. I am currently painting the walls; I'll post an image once I am done. I am painting the ceiling white, and the walls this color






It looks like a light olive green to me. Do you think this would work? Worse scenario, I'll retile and replace the bath tub, which I do not want to do and want to leave for the last resort. 

Also I was gonna go with a blue shower curtain, but now I like your idea better. White goes with everything; the vanity, toilet and the bathtub and tiles.


----------



## sansari (May 26, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> I was the person who said that the buyer would replace everything & my opinion hasn't changed since yesterday. How much of a reduction in price can a buyer request because the color doesn't match?


I do not know if you are in the same area I am at. The market hear is crazy strong and a seller's market. I am talking to real estate people all the time; they tell me they already had a huge turn out in the open houses. I realize open houses don't result in buyers most times, and I don't want to turn this into a discussion of how much the house is worth. We have not even hit the busy real estate season yet, and I am not in a rush at all. I plan to do an inspection and provide a copy to anyone interested and would like to discuss price. I have not even listed on MLS yet; I am looking forward to a very successful transaction given the indicators I shared. I have already had two full price offers, and am looking to raise the price by $5000 when I list. If you want, please send me a private message, and we can continue this discussion. I'll send you a copy of the contract offer I got already on the house with the void only option. I respect your opinion, but you always have to be mindful of trolls aiming to shift mindset of their audience. I have also had offers from those who are bargain shoppers looking to take advantage of a situation. Not to say any of this applies.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

3 of my customers plan to sell their houses. I told them to only do what's needed to pass inspection. Small things like colors don't matter. I have no reason to try to change your mind.


----------



## thinmyster (Mar 8, 2018)

get one of those tub inserts that slips over your old tub


----------



## sansari (May 26, 2017)

thinmyster said:


> get one of those tub inserts that slips over your old tub


Would you post a link of one please? Just so I know exactly what it is.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Bathfitters is one of the companies that does inserts.


----------



## dannyd18 (May 30, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> If the vanity was a real bargain and you don't want to paint it you could find some one that could spray it.


I agree completely :smile:


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

I'd hire someone to come and make some small changes to your bathroom that you feel need to be addressed. I agree with Greg that the grout for the toilet is noticeable and might turn some people off. But, the rest of the space looks nice.


----------

